# I Just Wanna Tell You



## Kadee (Aug 26, 2015)

A Friend sent me this thought it was worth sharing 
..........................................................
There have been times when I may have
Irritated you, 
Bugged you, 
or got on your nerves 
with all the Posts  I Submit  so today I just wanna tell you that...........

I PLAN TO CONTINUE!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2015)

:lofl: Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

Gotta love a pot stirrer, you go girl!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Gotta love a pot stirrer, you go girl!



 :laugh::laugh::stirthepot:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2015)

Get to bed Kadee !   It's way past midnight.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2015)

Not in South Australia it isn't. :grin:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 26, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> A Friend sent me this thought it was worth sharing
> ..........................................................
> There have been times when I may have
> Irritated you,
> ...



LOL, I'm with you Kadee!! :applause:


----------



## Shirley (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Kadee (Aug 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Get to bed Kadee !   It's way past midnight.



No John it was only 7.25 pm when I posted last , Oh I will ask hubby if I'm a stirrer :laugh: I don't think so just like a little fun :banana:
My friend sent the item I posted on, from Facebook , ( I'm not interested in FB)


----------



## Kadee (Aug 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Not in South Australia it isn't. :grin:


Im still in Queesland/ NSW .. DW, as you know it's only half hour difference to SA , it was 7.25 pm at the time I posted  got a few laughs anyway that's why I posted it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2015)

Kadee.  Go ahead and bug me all you want.  It's fun!  :wave:

John


----------



## Kadee (Aug 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Kadee.  Go ahead and bug me all you want.  It's fun!  :wave:
> 
> John


:goodmorning::thumbsup:  John it's 7.50 AM here ..In Queesland ...7.20 Am at home in SA ..


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

:cheers1::grouphug:


----------

